# futuro do subjuntivo vs presente do subjuntivo



## willg

Gente eu tenho uma grande confuçao com o uso do futuro do subjuntivo e o uso do presente do subjuntivo, eu nao sei quando usar eles.


----------



## spielenschach

O mais frequente tipo de estruturas hipotéticas constrói – se com o *futuro do conjuntivo: ‘se eu **for** a Lisboa, se eu **passar** no exame; se ela me **acompanhar** …’*



 _Só depende do consumidor usar o seu poder para acabar com este tipo de abusos. Se *estivermos* (1) á espera do Poder instituído, bem podemos esperar... esperar que sejamos (2) todos entalados, cada vez mais..._

 (1) – Futuro d conjuntivo
 (2) – Presente do conjuntivo 

 O presente do conjuntivo exprime um desejo, uma dúvida, uma possibilidade, uma obrigação:

 1.Desejo imenso que a minha filha se case (desejo)
 2.Talvez eu vá a Lisboa (possibilidade, dúvida)
 3.É necessário que eu te ajude. (obrigação)

 *Leia as seguintes frases:*

 _É necessário que _
 se *lute *pela democracia e liberdade.
 Não _é justo que _os jovens *deixem *o país para a guerra numa terra distante.
 _Mesmo que _


 não *resulte*, vamos fazer a manifestação.
 Todos temos de colaborar _para que _*possamos *ter um mundo melhor.
 Não há mudança _sem que nós _*façamos *algo.
 _Embora _


 todos *leiam *as notícias, são poucos os que fazem alguma coisa.
 _Esperamos que _


 os dirigentes políticos não *faltem *à sua palavra.
 _Sugiro que _


 nos *organizemos *primeiro.
 _Tenho pena que _


 vocês não *possam *publicar o manifesto_._
 _Temos medo que _eles *descubram *tudo.
 _Deus queira que _


 a Europa não se *esqueça *do resto do mundo.
 _Talvez _


 a informação *ajude *a travar regimes autoritários.

 Complete as seguintes frases conforme o exemplo. 

 *Exemplo* : Desejo que os alunos (cantar) cantem comigo.


----------



## Outsider

Havia muito a dizer sobre isto, mas por exemplo o futuro do conjuntivo é o que se usa geralmente depois das conjunções _se_ e _quando_, nos casos em que a oração principal se refere ao futuro.


----------



## Tomby

Em primeiro lugar, parabéns *Spielenschach*, pela excelente resposta.  
*Willg*: Usamos o futuro do conjuntivo (subjuntivo, no Brasil) depois de determinadas conjunções ou locuções para expressar uma acção no futuro: 
- _Assim que_ chegaram ao aeroporto, telefonem-me. 
- _Logo que_ me sentir melhor, vou trabalhar. 
- _Enquanto_ estiveres com febre, não podes sair. 
- Tenciono escrever-lhes _sempre_ que puder.
- _Todas as vezes que_ vier a Portugal, vou lembrar-me de vocês. 
- _Quando_ forem 7:00, acorde-me. 
- Faz _como_ quiseres. 
- Trate do assunto _conforme_ achar melhor.
- _Se_ perguntamos a um polícia, ele indica-nos o caminho.

Também usamos este tempo verbal depois dos pronomes invariáveis *quem* e *onde*: 
- _Quem_ vier depois da hora, não poderá entrar. 
- Fico _onde_ vocês ficarem.

Por último também o usamos em orações concessivas com repetição do verbo, tipo:
Presente Conjuntivo + elemento de ligação + Futuro de Conjuntivo, + um tempo do Indicativo:
- _Seja_ quem for, não abrirei a porta. 
- _Digas_ o que disseres, já não acredito em ti.

Willg: se você sabe espanhol, em conjunções ou locuções como as indicadas no primeiro grupo, por exemplo: "Enquanto estiveres com febre, não podes sair" (_Mientras estés con fiebre, no puedes salir_) é quando pode usar o futuro de conjuntivo porque este tempo verbal desapareceu [em espanhol] da linguagem popular, culta o não. Apenas se usa em textos jurídicos, de culto religioso, etc. Aliás, quero dizer o contrário, o futuro de conjuntivo português é traduzido para espanhol quase sempre como presente do conjuntivo para menoscabar, na minha opinião, a língua castelhana.
Não sei se me fiz entender. 
Bem-haja!


----------



## spielenschach

Tombatossals said:


> Em primeiro lugar, parabéns *Spielenschach*, pela excelente resposta.
> *Willg*: Usamos o futuro do conjuntivo (subjuntivo, no Brasil) depois de determinadas conjunções ou locuções para expressar uma acção no futuro:
> - _Assim que_ chegaram ao aeroporto, telefonem-me.
> - _Logo que_ me sentir melhor, vou trabalhar.
> - _Enquanto_ estiveres com febre, não podes sair.
> - Tenciono escrever-lhes _sempre_ que puder.
> - _Todas as vezes que_ vier a Portugal, vou lembrar-me de vocês.
> - _Quando_ forem 7:00, acorde-me.
> - Faz _como_ quiseres.
> - Trate do assunto _conforme_ achar melhor.
> - _Se_ perguntamos a um polícia, ele indica-nos o caminho.
> 
> Também usamos este tempo verbal depois dos pronomes invariáveis *quem* e *onde*:
> - _Quem_ vier depois da hora, não poderá entrar.
> - Fico _onde_ vocês ficarem.
> 
> Por último também o usamos em orações concessivas com repetição do verbo, tipo:
> Presente Conjuntivo + elemento de ligação + Futuro de Conjuntivo, + um tempo do Indicativo:
> - _Seja_ quem for, não abrirei a porta.
> - _Digas_ o que disseres, já não acredito em ti.
> 
> Willg: se você sabe espanhol, em conjunções ou locuções como as indicadas no primeiro grupo, por exemplo: "Enquanto estiveres com febre, não podes sair" (_Mientras estés con fiebre, no puedes salir_) é quando pode usar o futuro de conjuntivo porque este tempo verbal desapareceu [em espanhol] da linguagem popular, culta o não. Apenas se usa em textos jurídicos, de culto religioso, etc. Aliás, quero dizer o contrário, o futuro de conjuntivo português é traduzido para espanhol quase sempre como presente do conjuntivo para menoscabar, na minha opinião, a língua castelhana.
> Não sei se me fiz entender.
> Bem-haja!


Obrigado pelo elogio; eu diria o mesmo.


----------



## djlaranja

spielenschach said:


> Obrigado pelo elogio


Elogio merecido, spielenschach.
Parabéns!

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## spielenschach

djlaranja said:


> Elogio merecido, spielenschach.
> Parabéns!
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> DJ


Tudo bem. Abraços


----------



## djlaranja

Tombatossals said:


> - _Assim que_ chegaram ao aeroporto, telefonem-me.
> - _Logo que_ me sentir melhor, vou trabalhar.
> - _Enquanto_ estiveres com febre, não podes sair.
> - Tenciono escrever-lhes _sempre_ que puder.
> - _Todas as vezes que_ vier a Portugal, vou lembrar-me de vocês.
> - _Quando_ forem 7:00, acorde-me.
> - Faz _como_ quiseres.
> - Trate do assunto _conforme_ achar melhor.
> - _Se_ perguntamos a um polícia, ele indica-nos o caminho.


Tombatossals,

Só uma ressalva quanto aos exemplos:

- _Assim que_ chegar*e*m ao aeroporto, telefonem-me. 
- _Se_ pergunta*r*mos a um polícia *policial*, ele indica-nos o caminho.

Embora todos entendam sem problema a idéia expressa naquelas frases, acho que vale a observação. 
Quanto a policial, o termo é utilizado para referir-se a um membro da organização. A polícia é o conjunto, a organização a que o policial pertence.
A intenção única é ajudar .

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## MOC

djlaranja said:


> Tombatossals,
> 
> Só uma ressalva quanto aos exemplos:
> 
> - _Assim que_ chegar*e*m ao aeroporto, telefonem-me.
> - _Se_ pergunta*r*mos a um polícia *policial*, ele indica-nos o caminho.
> 
> Embora todos entendam sem problema a idéia expressa naquelas frases, acho que vale a observação.
> Quanto a policial, o termo é utilizado para referir-se a um membro da organização. A polícia é o conjunto, a organização a que o policial pertence.
> A intenção única é ajudar .
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> DJ



Em Portugal não. Um policial é um livro cuja história anda à volta de investigações, *polícias *e criminosos.

Em Portugal, um polícia é mesmo aquilo que o Tombatossals pensa que é. Dois polícias são dois daquilo que o Tombatossals pensa que é.


----------



## djlaranja

MOC said:


> Em Portugal não. Um policial é um livro cuja história anda à volta de investigações, *polícias *e criminosos.
> 
> Em Portugal, um polícia é mesmo aquilo que o Tombatossals pensa que é. Dois polícias são dois daquilo que o Tombatossals pensa que é.


Ok, MOC!

Perdão... esqueci... 
No Brasil, no entanto, "um polícia" seria uma expressão plenamente compreensível, mas evitada. Um romance policial também seria dito assim...
Além do mais, eu deveria ter lembrado que Tombatossals estuda o Português europeu. 
Então, obrigado pelo esclarecimento .

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## MOC

djlaranja said:


> Ok, MOC!
> 
> Perdão... esqueci...
> No Brasil, no entanto, "um polícia" seria uma expressão plenamente compreensível, mas evitada. Um romance policial também seria dito assim...
> Além do mais, eu deveria ter lembrado que Tombatossals estuda o Português europeu.
> Então, obrigado pelo esclarecimento .
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> DJ



Não tem problema. De qualquer forma o principal objectivo deste tópico é ajudar a compreender o subjuntivo, e as suas correcções nesse aspecto são válidas dos dois lados do atlântico.


----------



## Tomby

Em primeiro lugar desejo agradecer as correcções dos meus erros. Obrigado! 
Acho que o objectivo principal, que é o uso de Futuro do Conjuntivo (Subjuntivo), se entendeu. 
Quanto ao _polícia_ e _policial_, a primeira palavra refere-se a um membro da PSP (Polícia de Segurança Pública) ou da GNR (Guarda Nacional Republicana). A segunda palavra é a denominação de um polícia no Brasil. Quando li "Agosto" de Rubem Fonseca, livro que trata sobre os últimos dias do Presidente Getúlio Vargas, a palavra _policial_ aparece muitíssimas vezes.
Enfim, bem cedo mudarei de óculos, já volto a ter algumas dificuldades para ler. 
Um abraço para todos vocês. 
TT


----------



## Outsider

ayupshiplad said:


> Talvez 'nojento' seja forte demais! (ou 'talvez que' como o francês...?)


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ah o conjunctivo...interessante! Porque há uma dúvida?


----------



## Outsider

ayupshiplad said:


> Ah o conjunctivo...interessante! Porque há uma dúvida?


Sim, "talvez" indica sempre dúvida.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Obrigada. é interessante porque em francês o conjunetivo não é usado com a palavra 'peut-être' (talvez), mas ainda é uma dúvida! I fall into the trap of thinking the two languages will be the same sometimes...


----------



## Outsider

É verdade, e em espanhol pode-se usar o conjuntivo ou o indicativo com _tal vez_. Em português, também se ouve às vezes o indicativo com _talvez_, mas soa mal. Varia com as línguas.


----------



## ayupshiplad

I know it varies but you never seem to think of words like talvez taking the subjunctive, you normally just focus on 'que' phrases or desires! I'll have to keep a more open mind with portuguese I guess!


----------



## Macunaíma

*Talvez* requires a verb in the subjunctive and it would be very strange for us to hear it followed by a verb in the indicative mood. It would sound like lousy Portuguese. A trick for you is to think of talvez as "é possível *que*...", where you'd feel more "comfortable" using the subjunctive. Another word I can think of now with which you _always_ have to use the subjunctive is *embora* (although). But there are more...


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> É verdade, e em espanhol pode-se usar o conjuntivo ou o indicativo com _tal vez_. Em português, também se ouve às vezes o indicativo com _talvez_, mas soa mal. Varia com as línguas.


Em espanhol também soa mal. "_Tal vez_" precisa do Conjuntivo.
Exemplos:
"Tal vez mañana iré al teatro" (Ouve-se, mas soa mal).
"Tal vez mañana vaya al teatro" 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Outsider

Obrigado pela correcção, Tombatossals. Não é _tal vez_ que pode reger o indicativo em espanhol, mas sim _aunque_ ("ainda que" ou "embora" em português).


----------



## ayupshiplad

Macunaíma said:


> *Talvez* requires a verb in the subjunctive and it would be very strange for us to hear it followed by a verb in the indicative mood. It would sound like lousy Portuguese. A trick for you is to think of talvez as "é possível *que*...", where you'd feel more "comfortable" using the subjunctive. Another word I can think of now with which you _always_ have to use the subjunctive is *embora* (although). But there are more...


 
Yeah, embora taking the subjunctive makes sense too, especially as it takes the subjunctive in French as well! I know there are loads and I have a list of them in one of my grammar books probably but it's just remembering them all and not transferring them into other languages!
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Tombatossals said:


> Em espanhol também soa mal. "_Tal vez_" precisa do Conjuntivo.


Interessante, porque nas minhas aulas de espanhol eu aprendi que, dependendo do grau de dúvida, se pode empregar o subjuntivo ou o indicativo com “tal vez.”  A mesma coisa acontece com outros advérbios como “quizá(s)” e “acaso.” Será que é uma diferença no espanhol falado na Espanha e na América Latina?


----------



## gvergara

Tombatossals said:


> Em espanhol também soa mal. "_Tal vez_" precisa do Conjuntivo.
> Exemplos:
> "Tal vez mañana iré al teatro" (Ouve-se, mas soa mal).
> "Tal vez mañana vaya al teatro"
> Cumprimentos!


Em espanhol _tal vez_ pode ser seguido do presente do indicativo sem soar mal. _Tal vez/ Quizás mañana voy al cine_. O subjuntivo também é correto, é claro.
De qualquer jeito, esse não é o tópico desse fio. Tenho visto o futuro do subjuntivo em orações de relativo que, deduzo, se referem ao futuro, mas gostaria que confirmem isso para mim, por favor. 

Contexto: Um grupo de cegos está se preparando para atacar outros cegos. Um deles propõe que tirem os sapatos para não fazerem ruído. Alguém responde
_Depois vai ser difícil encontrar cada um os seus sapatos, disse alguém, e outro comentou: Os sapatos que *sobrarem* é que irão ser os verdadeiros sapatos de defunto, com a diferença de que neste caso, ao menos, sempre haverá quem os *aproveite*._
*De "Ensaio sobre a cegueira" de José Saramago*

Suponho que no caso do segundo subjuntivo destacado foi empregado o presente porque a expressão _haver quem _pede o presente ou o passado.


----------



## elfka

Olá, gostaria de saber por que não se pode dizer: Antes que ele for embora, fale com ele sobre o assunto. Correto seria: Antes que ele* vá *embora, fale com ele sobre o assunto. É por causa do* antes que *que não se pode usar o subjuntivo do futuro? Obrigadíssima :*


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> Suponho que no caso do segundo subjuntivo destacado foi empregado o presente porque a expressão _haver quem _pede o presente ou o passado.



Não necessariamente: _'Sempre haverá quem mal de ti dirá'_


----------



## SãoEnrique

Pode-se dizer? "Se eu não vier, não se preocupe"

Obrigado


----------



## marta12

SãoEnrique said:


> Pode-se dizer? "Se eu não vier, não se preocupe"
> 
> Obrigado



Pod. Por cá, é bastante vulgar/normal.


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

elfka said:


> Olá, gostaria de saber por que não se pode dizer: Antes que ele for embora, fale com ele sobre o assunto. Correto seria: Antes que ele* vá *embora, fale com ele sobre o assunto. É por causa do* antes que *que não se pode usar o subjuntivo do futuro? Obrigadíssima :*



Oh, ninguém viu o post de *elfka*!
De modo muito simples, sim. Quando se utiliza "que" o subjuntivo conjuga-se no presente (neste caso, pelo menos).
Quando se utiliza "quando" ou "se", subjuntivo futuro: 
Quando ele for, diz-lhe.
Se ele for, diz-lhe.
[Como está no post imediatamente acima: Se eu não *vier*, não se preocupe.]

Esta explicação é muito simples. Talvez alguém repare no post e possa explicar melhor.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

elfka said:


> É por causa do* antes que *que não se pode usar o subjuntivo do futuro?


Acho que pode ser por causa do _antes que_ sim.

_Antes que ele *vá *embora, ...
Depois que ele *for *embora, ..._

E é bastante comum usar _antes de_ e _depois de_ em situações mais ou menos semelhantes, expressões que têm como complemento uma forma infinitiva.

_Antes de ele *ir *embora, ..._ [Na fala contrairíamos _de ele_ --> _dele_]
_Depois de ele *ir *embora, ..._ [Idem]


----------



## SãoEnrique

Tá correto dizer:

 Quando (eu) puder ir, irei.
Quando (eu) falar, cala a boca por favor.


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

SãoEnrique said:


> Tá correto dizer:
> 
> Quando (eu) puder ir, irei.
> Quando (eu) falar, cala a boca por favor.



Está correctíssimo. Qual é a dúvida?

Eu não utilizaria o por favor na segunda frase, excepto por ironia. Eu diria:
Quando eu falar, cala a boca! (muito agressivo)
ou
Quando eu falar, fazes o favor de me ouvir? (ligeiramente menos agressivo)


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Usa-se o conjuntivo/subjuntivo futuro depois das palavras quando e se?

Se vocês não me avisarem quando chegarem, eu preocupar-me-ei. Correto?
_
P.S: Escrevo em português Europeu embora eu conheça a variante Brasileira._


----------



## Outsider

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Usa-se o conjuntivo/subjuntivo futuro depois das palavras quando e se?


Pode-se usar.



Guajara-Mirim said:


> Se vocês não me avisarem quando chegarem, eu preocupar-me-ei.


----------



## gvergara

Tenho ainda algumas dúvidas ao respeito do futuro do subjuntivo:

a) Em orações relativas que se refiram ao futuro, pode se empregar o futuro do subjuntivo? __ No próximo ano vou morar numa cidade que *ofereça/ oferecer* mais oportunidades de trabalho, mais ainda nã sei qual_. 
__ _Muda a resposta se digo _No próximo ano gostaria de morar numa cidade que ofereça/ oferecer mais oportunidades de trabalho_?

b) A oração _Enquanto *estiveres *com febre, não podes sair_ não se pode empregar com o presente do subjuntivo ou com o presente do indicativo? Com o futuro, soa-me como se soubesse que na próxima semana estarás com febre, e então não poderás sair. Além disso, se estou com febre *agora*, não seria melhor empregar o presente?

c) Finalmente, as conjunções *não *temporais que pedem subjuntivo usam-se com presente ou futuro em orações de futuro? _Amanhã ele terá de sair sem que os pais o *vejam/ virem*_*. *


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> Tenho ainda algumas dúvidas ao respeito do futuro do subjuntivo:
> 
> a) Em orações relativas que se refiram ao futuro, pode se empregar o futuro do subjuntivo? __ No próximo ano vou morar numa cidade que *ofereça/ oferecer* mais oportunidades de trabalho, mais ainda nã sei qual_. Esta frase põe algumas questões curiosas. Aparentemente, _'vou morar *na* cidade'_ permite o futuro do conjuntivo _'que oferecer' em alternativa ao presente do conjuntivo__'que ofereça'_, mas _'vou morar *numa* cidade' requer o presente do conjuntivo__. Não faço ideia do porquê._
> __ _Muda a resposta se digo _No próximo ano gostaria de morar numa cidade que ofereça/ oferecer mais oportunidades de trabalho_? Não
> 
> b) A oração _Enquanto *estiveres *com febre, não podes sair_ não se pode empregar com o presente do subjuntivo ou com o presente do indicativo? Com o futuro, soa-me como se soubesse que na próxima semana estarás com febre, e então não poderás sair. Além disso, se estou com febre *agora*, não seria melhor empregar o presente? Presente do conjuntivo parece-me que não. Presente do indicativo não me soa muito bem nesta frase concreta mas já me parece aceitável '_Não fales ao telefone enquanto estás a comer_', por exemplo. Futuro do conjuntivo, sim, sem dúvida: a proibição vale para todo o período de duração da (eventual) febre.
> 
> c) Finalmente, as conjunções *não *temporais que pedem subjuntivo usam-se com presente ou futuro em orações de futuro? _Amanhã ele terá de sair sem que os pais o *vejam/ virem*_*.* ​Com o presente.


----------

